# Fat approach shots



## gpblue8 (Oct 5, 2007)

Back into the game after about ten years. A little more time to play now. Great site by the way. I shoot mid 80's on a good day to low 90's when those bad holes creep in. Approach shots 80 to 110 yards give me the most trouble, tighter the lie, the more trouble I have. I read a tip on Golf tip mag about hinging the wrists earlier on the take away to promote a steeper angle on the down swing. Haven't had a chance to go to the range to try this yet. Do any of you low handycappers have this swing thought? Any other suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

You never did mention what exactly the problem was. Not enough loft, Line drives, not enough distance? If your increasing your angle on the downswing, you'll definitely increase your loft, but may require a heftier swing or the next club, what goes up does not necessarily go out. Tight lies, I might have a tendency to play it back in the stance and keep the left wrist firm, make sure the hands beat the club head to the ball, takes some loft off the club but usually results in a clean pick. Just my suggestion..


----------



## gpblue8 (Oct 5, 2007)

I tend to hit behind the ball on these shorter approach shots. I don't think I'm slowing down on the downswing, though I don't have the most confidence on these shots. When I read that tip I realized I do take a rather large arc on my take away. Never thought about the need to hinge earlier. Just looking for some things to try at the range that might help. I do hit my other irons, 3-8, clean for the most part. I'll try the ball back a little more in my stance and the firm left wrist. Thanks for your input.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

If you tried the above tip, and it doesn't work, then it could also be a weight shift issue. On these shots, you really don't need to shift a lot of weight, so try to stay more centered over the ball. That leaves less chance of you not completing the weight shift, and hitting behind the ball. 

This may not be it, as fat shots are caused by several things, but try to identify why your hitting behind the ball. The use of a video camera does miracles for this.

Let us know if you still have issues.


----------



## xiphos (Sep 27, 2007)

On tight lies just make sure you hit the ball first. Having a steeper angle coming into the ball may jut make you take bigger chunks of the earth if you do not pay attention to your weight shift. Like someone else said, try and keep centered over the ball on the half shots. Concentrate on a smoothe tempo, hitting the ball first and not dipping coming into the ball.


----------



## gpblue8 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys. With my confidence low on these shots I may be laying back slightly. I'm going to the range Sat. and hopefully playing Sunday. I'll try these suggestions and hopefully make improvement. Thanks again and everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## J.Lacoste (Aug 1, 2007)

Put the ball in the middle of your stance, concentrate, take some practice swings making a small divot, and put the ball near the pin. Goodluck.


----------



## e.ktech (Oct 12, 2007)

what seemed to help my wedge game alot until i began to hit the ball cleanly was the 3/4 swing with my wedges. i stop hitting full wedges because i beleived that there was no reason for that. instead of a full gap wedge back it down to a light pitching wedge and same goes with the lob wedge go with a 56 or a gap instead. hopefully it will help

EK


----------



## gpblue8 (Oct 5, 2007)

300Yards,
I think you nailed my problem. Tried not making such a large turn with my lower body and had really good results. Much crisper contact and better direction control also. Sure is nice to capitalize on a decent drive for a change. Thanks again for all the great tips.


----------



## right said fred (Nov 11, 2007)

gpblue8 said:


> Back into the game after about ten years. A little more time to play now. Great site by the way. I shoot mid 80's on a good day to low 90's when those bad holes creep in. Approach shots 80 to 110 yards give me the most trouble, tighter the lie, the more trouble I have. I read a tip on Golf tip mag about hinging the wrists earlier on the take away to promote a steeper angle on the down swing. Haven't had a chance to go to the range to try this yet. Do any of you low handycappers have this swing thought? Any other suggestions? Thanks in advance.


To catch the ball clean start by placing the ball off the center of your stance this should stop you from catching too much ground before the ball.
Have put your own golf swing on camera?? 

I was over in Ireland on a stag weekend and i had a lesson with a guy Barry Power i had learned alot from his website you should check it out. It has a mid iron shot section check it out hope it helps you. Home : Barry Power
I play off 2


----------

